# JOKE:  Monsters, Chuck Norris, Mr. T & ...



## Stickgrappler (Oct 18, 2013)

Kids check under their beds for monsters before going to sleep.

Monsters check under their bed for Chuck Norris before going to sleep.

Chuck Norris checks under his bed for Mr. T. before going to sleep. 

Donnie Yen is the reason why Mr. T. hides under Chuck Norris' bed.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## Takai (Oct 18, 2013)

I might have to steal that one.


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 21, 2013)

Like that one  Cheers.


----------

